# Anybody know this site?



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wondering on this site. I know how to wiring. just didn't know if these guys were reputable.
http://www.lightingcloseout.com/search_results.cfm


----------



## Insane (Jan 16, 2006)

I like http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/static/ for any and all growing equipment. HUGE selection


----------



## krsone (Feb 6, 2006)

I prefer to build my own saves lot of money.   anything that is made for hydro growing is over priced  I have found many many great plans on all sorts of levels and medinas.If its sold in stores chances are some1 has made it tweeked it and posted plans. I can honestly say in can walk into to lowes or depot and make a grow room any size for the hobby grower and be cheaper then any store bought productIm not posting to brag but to encourage others to do the same The money saved on equipment can be put into good seed genetics


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

******* site only works with IE. Doesn't work with Firefox.


----------

